# Ninja Defeats Shaolin Monks!



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2007)

Thought this was entertaining...

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070831/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_china_ninja


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 31, 2007)

Ooh Eck!  The true lesson from this is to remind yourself everytime your fingers hit the keyboard that you never know who will be reading your words !

So, on the off chance that my research has lead me down the garden path and there really *is* such an organisation as a cabal of ancient orders of assassins, I'd like to take the opportunity to say that I'm sorry for my posts decrying such 'schools' as myth :mrtoilet:.


----------



## exile (Aug 31, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> ...So, on the off chance that my research has lead me down the garden path and there really *is* such an organisation as a cabal of ancient orders of assassins, I'd like to take the opportunity to say that I'm sorry for my posts decrying such 'schools' as myth :mrtoilet:.



:lol: :lol: :lol:

What strike _me_ about this is how easy it appears to be to set off a major international incident by having a single internet user insult someone's national MA...

I can just see the headlines:

RUSSIA, BRAZIL TENSIONS ESCALATE DANGEROUSLY OVER MARTIAL ART INSULT
&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;&#8212;
(Reuters) The Russian government today demanded a formal apology from Brazil after an anonymous internet user claimed that single BJJ practitioner had visited a Systema school in Moscow and gotten submissions from its four top fighters, informed sources claimed. The Brazilian government has protested that it knows nothing of the incident and has no connection with the source of the story. Insiders at the Russian embassy in Brasilia reported the Russian ambassador as having reacted angrily to the Brazilian response. `Do they think we're bloody idiots?', he was quoted as saying. `It's _Brazilian_ jiujitsu, right? _Brazilian!_ It's not Venezualan or Paraguayan or Peruvian, it's Brazilian. So what do they mean, they don't know anything about it???'

....


----------



## Yeti (Aug 31, 2007)

exile said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> What strike _me_ about this is how easy it appears to be to set off a major international incident by having a single internet user insult someone's national MA...
> 
> ...


Brilliant!
That was my 1st thought too! I wonder what diplomatic powers will be called upon to quell this injustice?...


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 31, 2007)

http://www.reuters.com/article/internetNews/idUSPEK26932820070831?rpc=92

It's hard to even believe that is for real.

AoG


----------



## ppko (Aug 31, 2007)

wow I wonder if they already know the persons name and what they will plan on doing if they dont apologize


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 31, 2007)

Press stunt.

Ninja and MMA and whatever else have cut too far into tourist visits to the Shaolin Temple..

(Of course, I may just be a cynical cuss...)


----------



## exile (Aug 31, 2007)

This is the second thread devoted to this particular news story. Yeti posted one yesterday, in The Study, that already has a few posts in it here. _Exactly_ the same news story, and much very witty followup :lol:...


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 31, 2007)

Admin note:  Thread moved to Horror Stories. - G Ketchmark / shesulsa, MT Assist. Admin.


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 31, 2007)

exile said:


> This is the second thread devoted to this particular news story. Yeti posted one yesterday, in The Study, that already has a few posts in it here. _Exactly_ the same news story, and much very witty followup :lol:...


These two threads have been merged and placed in Horror Stories.


----------



## exile (Aug 31, 2007)

Does anyone really think that it's going to be possible to serve a summons on an even halfway-competent ninja? Show up in court???you'd never be able to show your face again down at the ninja pub...

... wait, ninjas don't show their face, period... what was I thinking?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 31, 2007)

jks9199 said:


> (Of course, I may just be a cynical cuss...)


 
Or maybe you're the Fifth Heroic Cynical Curmudgeon?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Aug 31, 2007)

I voted for Pirates on the Ninjas vs Pirates application on facebook. Am I in trouble with the Ninjitsuka? Should I get a lawyer?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Aug 31, 2007)

Gordon Nore said:


> I voted for Pirates on the Ninjas vs Pirates application on facebook. Am I in trouble with the Ninjitsuka? Should I get a lawyer?


 
No, but you hire lots of Pirates, just in case.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Aug 31, 2007)

This is an interesting article: 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/20523643/


----------



## Doc_Jude (Sep 1, 2007)

"China takes offense at Ninjas"

Jeezus, who doesn't?


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 1, 2007)

Omg!!!  Did you see the poll that they posted!  LMAO!!!



> *Do you think a ninja could defeat a whole passel of Shaolin Temple kung fu-fighting monks?*
> 
> A.  No way. Get real, Grasshopper!
> 
> ...



Vote C if you want to live.


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Sep 1, 2007)

I cast my vote. Wouldnt want Chuck to find out I didnt have his back.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 1, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> I cast my vote. Wouldnt want Chuck to find out I didnt have his back.


 
He knows.  He always knows...


----------



## TimoS (Sep 2, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> I cast my vote. Wouldnt want Chuck to find out I didnt have his back.



C'mon, it's Chuck Norris we're talking about. He doesn't anybody to watch his back! He is, after all, Chuck Norris!


----------



## jim777 (Sep 13, 2007)

One time, Tom Carvel went to Shaolin and handed out ice cream cones to the monks, and many monks (upon licking the cones) had their ice cream fall off the cone and land in the dirt! The stunned monks had no delicious frozen deserts nearby with which to challenge Tom Carvel, and in this way Tom Carvel was victorious! 

So, really, the whole Ninja thing hardly surprises me....

:lol:


jim


----------

